# Where to go from here?



## Lefty22 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm new to the site and would like get some feedback on pursuing a career as a police officer. I'm a 22 year old male who took the CS police exam, scored a 9 as a non-vet and received a post card a few months afterwards. I signed the list and haven't heard anything for about 8 months. I know it takes time. I took the CO I exam as almost a back up plan, for it is not exactly what I would like to do. I did receive an interview with the DOC though. Could a CO job help getting on a police force? Currently, I work at a bank to eat time and pay the bills. Would anyone recommend the Reserve Police Academy? I would appreciate any feedback at all on what steps I should take to stand out from the next applicant. Thank you for your time.

Lefty


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Use the search I believe most of your questions have been answered. Good luck


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Being a CO helps you as much as being a banker in getting a police job.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> and received a post card a few months afterwards


Where was the " post card " from....


----------



## Lefty22 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. 7costanza, it was from Brockton.


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

TopCop24 said:


> Being a CO helps you as much as being a banker in getting a police job.


I would have to disagree with you. I can speak for my department in particular, my chief would MUCH rather hire a CO (especially one from DOC rather than county) before hiring a banker. Either way you look at it, it is SOME experience as oppose to none.

But on a side note, I know a few guys from the academy that are now on Brockton PD that waited quite a long time to get on there. I am pretty sure they are having budget problems at the moment as my department.


----------

